# Paph Macabre 'Darkside' AM/AOS



## paphioland (Apr 8, 2008)

ns 14.9


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 8, 2008)

Very kewl.

Craig


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice !! Beautiful!


Ramon


----------



## Corbin (Apr 9, 2008)

Wtg


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 9, 2008)

WOHOO!:clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations!

:clap:


----------



## Candace (Apr 9, 2008)

I can see why it was awarded.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 9, 2008)

Dark and gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes to all the above.


----------

